# 2 routers and 1 house improving my connection



## regan1985 (Jun 4, 2009)

at the moment i have a netgear d834gt witg a 16dpi antenna and im the otherside of the house with my netgear wn311b adaptor and im getting about a 12mb connection. i have tried to direct the signal and had a small inprovement to about 24mb but the rest of the house losts most of he signal!

my next idea is the middle of upstairs above the outer gets about a 90% connections 90mb i was thinking i have a spare router another g834gt can i use this as a gateway or somthing to improve the connection upstairs? is it even possible to use 2 routers like that?


----------



## Pinchy (Jun 4, 2009)

You can use two routers like that IF they have a feature called wireless bridging. If you can though, a better option would be to hook router 1 to router 2 via a cable, then router 2 will get full signal strength from wherever it is and output a good signal, covering more of the house.


----------



## regan1985 (Jun 4, 2009)

i can do just that i can connect via ethernet cable! will have to google to see if i can bridge them i guess


----------



## regan1985 (Jun 4, 2009)

jst checked i cant wire the two routers , i have to make a bridge without ethernet cable! can i do this? the setup i have is a pc downstiars connected to the router and i was then going to put the 2nd router in the middle of the upstairs and then my pc is my room! i cant seem to find any guides on how to do it tho


----------



## Pinchy (Jun 5, 2009)

Do you mean you cannot wire them physically (ie, you can't get the cable from the first router to the second OR the router does not support it?)

If you meant the second (ie the router doesnt support it), I don't know where you read it but its probably wrong. As long as you hook the cable from the first routers switch port to the second routers WAN port, it should work. If you physically can't get the cable there, well there isnt much you can do.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 5, 2009)

Most consumer level routers don't support wireless bridging.  You may have to attempt to install a 3rd party firmware on one of your routers if you want to create a wireless bridge.  DD-WRT is an open source firmware that supports a wide range of routers.  Check there compatibility list to see if yours is supported.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Most consumer level routers don't support wireless bridging.  You may have to attempt to install a 3rd party firmware on one of your routers if you want to create a wireless bridge.  DD-WRT is an open source firmware that supports a wide range of routers.  Check there compatibility list to see if yours is supported.



the only netgears supported are



Manufacturer|Model|Revision|Supported|Activation required
Netgear|WAG102|?|not possible|	
Netgear|WG302|v1|yes|yes
Netgear|WG302|v2|yes|yes
Netgear|WG602|v2|not possible|
Netgear|WG602|v3|yes|
Netgear|WG602|v4|yes|	
Netgear|WGR614|v4|no|	
Netgear|WGR614|v5|not possible|
Netgear|WGR614|v6|wip|
Netgear|WGR614|v7|not possible|
Netgear|WGR614|v8|yes|
Netgear|WGR614|v9|wip|
Netgear|WGR614|WW|wip|
Netgear|WGR614L|L|yes|	
Netgear|WGR826V|?|wip|
Netgear|WGT624|v1|wip|
Netgear|WGT624|v2|wip|
Netgear|WGT624|v3|not possible|
Netgear|WGT624|v4|yes|yes
Netgear|WNDR3300|?|yes|
Netgear|WNR834B|v1|yes|
Netgear|WNR834B|v2|yes|
Netgear|WPN824|v2|no|



http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv3/dd-wrt/hardware.html


----------



## regan1985 (Jun 5, 2009)

i may have to make some new holes in my house then, but dont want to do that unless it is possble . 

so ive got a dg834gt and a dg834g how would i go about brigeing them in the settings when connected via ethernet?

or would i just be able to share the internet connection and have to different networks?


----------

